# 20 Week Test and Dbol cycle +log



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok guys I wasn't gonna start this cycle for another 4 week's but after reading Aus's latest posts about time off I'm throwing caution to the wind and gettin on my first proppa cycle.

Stats.

Age- 24

Cycle history- dbol only 20mg per day for 8 weeks, and an 8 week stack of epi at 40mg with sd at 30mg.

Been training for 8 months now but just had about 7 weeks off due the baby being born and a heavy period at work, as a result lost a lot of strength and a fair few lb so now back way down to 167-170lb. I "think" I'm at around 12-13% bodyfat although the machine at the gym puts me at a flattering 10%  but I have suspition that the scales are playing me.

I'm not not setting this cycle in stone and can and probably will change depending on results,sides etc..

But the current outline for the cycle is as follows.

Week 1-9 keifei test e @ 600mg ew.

Week 10-20 keifei test e @ 900mg ew.

Week 1-5 dbol @ 50mg

Week 5-10 off

Week 10-20 dbol at 100mg (or 100mg of anadrol)-both options side effect dependant.

Few questions.. I know Arimidex is generaly advised at 0.5mg eod but is that gonna be enough when running 900mg of test and 100mg dbol? Also I'm I correct in thinking I don't start Adex until 14 days after 1st injection, or right from day 1?

Pct is nolva and clomid. I know standard protocol with these but again is 20/20/20/20 and 100/100/50/50 gonna be enough for this cycle or should I run it longer?

Now iv gotta decide what dbol to use, iv got pro chem, keifei and danabol ds, might just do a mixture 

I have everything I need except pins and barrels, where would be the best place to buy these online?

Gonna start the cycle this coming week as soon as I get the pins in. I'll log it here aswell.

Edit: I usually bulk on 2800-3000 cals but on this cycle I'm going for 3500-4000 cals per day with 300+ grams of protein. I'll worry about the fat next year 

*edit: what's the most cost effective product to prevent hair loss while on cycle, I'm recedeing like the Haiti tide.

Time to get my fookin SWOLE on!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

You'll want some hcg on a cycle that length tbh.....1000iu shot weekly

Medisave or SMS health for pins and barrels

Why up the test? Just stick to one dose mate, 600mg is more than enough for first run

I would say 100mg dbol is excessive but I'm not the dosage police! 50-60 is more than enough

Adex dose is a good starting point at 0.5mg eod, adjust if needed and start it from day 1 not 14

The pct you've listed is fine but I would seriously look into running hcg on cycle or you'll most likely regret it when you crash at around week 25!!

For hairloss, unless your prone to MPB I wouldn't bother with anything, propecia is a med for this, there are a couple others but they're not without sides either....I wouldn't worry about it tbh, just leave it for now, it's your first test cycle so see how it goes....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> You'll want some hcg on a cycle that length tbh.....1000iu shot weekly
> 
> Medisave or SMS health for pins and barrels
> 
> ...


 I was hoping somebody wouldn't pull the hcg card out on me lol. I honestly don't know feck all about it other than iv gotta mix it up and keep it in the fridge. Is there no alternative like clomid eod on cycle? Aus mentioned something about this. The problem with keeping it in the fridge is the sister in law is often in there and also the kids, I could do without the extra questioned lol. If it really is necessary I guess I'll just have to do it. And as far as hair loss, yeah it's been going for about 3 years now. Iv got quite a peak going on but managing to hide it with the hair ontop. Any more though and I'm gonna have to shave it :/


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Preload slin pins and freeze it, hide it under some sh1te food that's been in there forever! Everyone has that sort of stuff in the freezer!

You don't HAVE to run it, you'd be a fool not too though

Clomid eod on cycle will not keep the testes functioning


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Also, read mars' sticky on hcg, explains everything you need to know


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Regarding HCG, ive froze mine in slin pins wrapped in foil and put in a supp container, told my mum it was a special supp that needed freezing, no more questions asked :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Dont think the dosages need to be so high, but good luck and subbed.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok I'm on the Medisave site, what size/type of pins do I need? I used to inject my tranny friend but can't remember what ones he/she used lol.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i get greens to get the gear out of the vial and blues to stick it in my leg.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Get 1.5" greens for drawing and 1" or 1.25" blues or 1" oranges for pinning

I prefer oranges, takes longer but less scar tissue


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Get 1 of thos cold bags that's insulated to keep food cold, I have 1 to keep my hcg etc in fridge or freezer it zips up.

If I was running a 20weeker I'd prob run 12weeks big mass aas and 8week hardeniong/dry aas to swtich it up since imo 20weeks same aas same doses is less effective than switching it up. Example:

1-5 dbol ed

1-12 500mg test ew

1-12 400mg deca ew

13-19 100mg Test p eod

13-19 100mg tren ac eod

15-20 winstrol ed

1-19 1000iu hcg ew

20+ pct

Your body will adjust to constant doses of the same aas and this is why gains slow and stop, so to change doses and aas will help keep progress going. Or run a constant dose test as your basline and switch up the extras around it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Get 1 of thos cold bags that's insulated to keep food cold, I have 1 to keep my hcg etc in fridge or freezer it zips up.
> 
> If I was running a 20weeker I'd prob run 12weeks big mass aas and 8week hardeniong/dry aas to swtich it up since imo 20weeks same aas same doses is less effective than switching it up. Example:
> 
> ...


I like this idea a lot. I do have deca300 and winny but only 1 vial of prop, dont fancy tren though nor injecting eod

I have considered the deca but my only problem is that by adding the deca I won't know the difference between the effects of that from the test as iv not ran test before. I suppose it don't really matter.

How about

Week 1-12test @ 600mg, deca @ 300, dbol @ 50(going higher depending on sides)

Week 13-20 test @ 900mg and winny.

Is it gonna be worth upping the test or will it not make much difference?

I really like the idea of bulking/hardening in the same cycle, cheers stone! Great idea.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just found that boots in town has a needle exchange  so looks like I'll be starting tomorrow! Wooooh I'm so excited!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

If u don't suffer from mpb u won't have a problem with hair loss if u do dbol and winny will kill ur hair line no matter what u take , if u only used test u could use fina but its clear u won't be only using test lol good luck man


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Dosage is v.high, don't think you need that much test or d.bol

Stone14 makes a good suggestion as 20weeks is too long.

But like Hotdog..... I'm not the dose Police, nor a Duration Inspector!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> If u don't suffer from mpb u won't have a problem with hair loss if u do dbol and winny will kill ur hair line no matter what u take , if u only used test u could use fina but its clear u won't be only using test lol good luck man


Fcuk! So even this 1 cycle will wreck my hair?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Get 1 of thos cold bags that's insulated to keep food cold, I have 1 to keep my hcg etc in fridge or freezer it zips up.
> 
> If I was running a 20weeker I'd prob run 12weeks big mass aas and 8week hardeniong/dry aas to swtich it up since imo 20weeks same aas same doses is less effective than switching it up. Example:
> 
> ...


This is what im doing i switched Test & deca with Test , Tren and Mast. Keeping my body guessing i think is the key to continued growth on a blast and cruise or a continued blast , or even just a long cycle like this one.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> If u don't suffer from mpb u won't have a problem with hair loss if u do dbol and winny will kill ur hair line no matter what u take , if u only used test u could use fina but its clear u won't be only using test lol good luck man


Would var be a better choice than winny then? Iv got keifei var so could run 100mg ed of that instead if it's easier on the airline.

**** man so many decisions!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Would var be a better choice than winny then? Iv got keifei var so could run 100mg ed of that instead if it's easier on the airline.
> 
> **** man so many decisions!


Yes much better ,from what I read around 5% of all test converts to dht , dht is what makes ur hair fall out mate , a 10 week cycle at 500mg could the the equivalent to 30 months hair loss , u can take fina at 5mg a day that will stop the conversion by around 70% this should greatly lower hair loss on cycle , but it only works for test winny are dbol are dht's so not a good idea if u stuffer from mpb ,var is a dht but said to be much easyer on the hairline, I just got a **** load of fina my self lol I can send u a pm I got from some one much more experienced then me on the matter dude


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> Yes much better ,from what I read around 5% of all test converts to dht , dht is what makes ur hair fall out mate , a 10 week cycle at 500mg could the the equivalent to 30 months hair loss , u can take fina at 5mg a day that will stop the conversion by around 70% this should greatly lower hair loss on cycle , but it only works for test winny are dbol are dht's so not a good idea if u stuffer from mpb ,var is a dht but said to be much easyer on the hairline, I just got a **** load of fina my self lol I can send u a pm I got from some one much more experienced then me on the matter dude


Yes please dude. Yer only thing I know about fina is that it's fookin expensive lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

And I'm guessing the dht blocking natural shampoos are a load of cack?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

if u do stick to ur original cycle maybe move the adex up to 0.5 ed when ur on the higher dose. I think powerhousemcgru has tapered cycles up like that to good effect, not 100% sure though. I'd personally just fly straight in with a gram of test for the whole cycle and fcuk everything else off lol but thats just my opinion, test only didnt do much to my hairline and i have got MPB i just shave it and forget about it though Good luck


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Just about every if not all aas will make you loose your hair as the will either convert to dht if testosterons or test derivitives or are already dht or dht derivitives, var is a dht derivitive so its already a form of dht, as is winstrol

The only aas that arn't test or dht derivitives are anadrol and nandrolone and possibly trenbolone I always for get that 1 but I'm sure not.

All other aas will cause hair loss to some degree if you have mpb. So just about every aas will. **** happens sorry dude


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

If you want to run hair friendly cycles then imo stay away from dht forms and its derivitives and only use aas that are test or test derivitives that will need to convert to dht but use fin to stop the conversion. So your choices are.

Testosterone

Boldenone (eq)

Dianabol

Halotestin (I think)

+ finisteride (dht conversion inhibitor)

Dutas is too strong and carries too many of its own side effects imo I wouldn't advice to use that but other would... Each to there own.

Or run deca+anadrol with no test or test derivitive and no finisteride.

But by saving your hair your missing out on all the other aas and if you have mbp then you can't win, loosing your hair is inevitable


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Aahh **** it. I dress like a skinhead so may aswell **** the hair off aswell haha.

Just been to the needle exchange. I asked for a intramusculer pack andba got home to a bunch of orange pins and no wipes, but instead some powder saches that absorb heroin? Is this right or do I need to back into town? I'm sitting on the bed with my cacks round my ankles ready to pin but iv got no fookin wipes lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

You need to go back you don't want a smack pack you want steroid needles lol

2ml barrels

1 1/2" greens

1 1/4" blues or oranges

Alcohol Wipes

Plasters

Condoms

Lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

stone14 said:


> You need to go back you don't want a smack pack you want steroid needles lol
> 
> 2ml barrels
> 
> ...


 :lol: Maybe he fit the profile? :lol: And they just looked at him and went ahaaaa


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Great. Apparently boots don't do steroid packs. Just smack packs. Looks like like I'll have to wait till Monday ffs!!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

lol yh bloody hell rockin 900mgs of test allready, that doubles whe its inside of you too if administerd weekly. so u'll end up with 1.8 g's inside of you.

hope u do well on cycle whatever doses u decide.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> lol yh bloody hell rockin 900mgs of test allready, that doubles whe its inside of you too if administerd weekly. so u'll end up with 1.8 g's inside of you.
> 
> hope u do well on cycle whatever doses u decide.


Cheers pal.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

subbed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ah hell im inn to! Subbed


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Gutted mate! Must of thought you looked like a smack head! Lol

I always pay for mine anyway, get a year or 2 supply for about £10, hardly breaking the bank


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Gutted mate! Must of thought you looked like a smack head! Lol
> 
> I always pay for mine anyway, get a year or 2 supply for about £10, hardly breaking the bank


Dont know why, I'm wearing £120 doc Marten's with a brand new t shirt lol. And I even had my ****ing hair cut this week lol. But yeah I am gutted. I was all psyched up. Gonna buy online, hope they dont take forever to come.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Dont know why, I'm wearing £120 doc Marten's with a brand new t shirt lol. And I even had my ****ing hair cut this week lol. But yeah I am gutted. I was all psyched up. Gonna buy online, hope they dont take forever to come.


I know you're eager to start but realistically if you order pins today the earliest you will get them is tue/wed

Could always go to a different exchange but I don't agree with using them anyway! Lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I know you're eager to start but realistically if you order pins today the earliest you will get them is tue/wed
> 
> You should of gone in your gym gear! Pmsl
> 
> Could always go to a different exchange but I don't agree with using them anyway! Lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

boots in my town do aas packs. May depend what is going on in your area as to what they supply or keep in stock???

A needle exchange in the next town to mine was even supplying ba watwr if the pins were for peptide use. Wasn't using peps at the time and that was a few year ago, dono no if it was just a trial or not.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I know you're eager to start but realistically if you order pins today the earliest you will get them is tue/wed
> 
> Could always go to a different exchange but I don't agree with using them anyway! Lol


Just ordered 100 of each pins and barrels. I'll have to wait till they arrive.

Lol like ****. I'm dropping 50mg dbol pre workout on Monday morning hahaha.

Why don't you agree with the needle exchanges just out of interest?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just ordered 100 of each pins and barrels. I'll have to wait till they arrive.
> 
> Lol like ****. I'm dropping 50mg dbol pre workout on Monday morning hahaha.
> 
> Why don't you agree with the needle exchanges just out of interest?


We make our own choices to use AAS, why should other tax payers pay for our ancillaries? Plus it just bumps up statistics so we get cracked down on even more, yes I know smack heads use the service but do we really want to be tarred with the same brush! Lol

That's just my view anyway, I don't really give a fcuk what anyone else does tbh!

I'm surprised with your views that you would use it too tbh after that recent debate in gen con!!!!


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Realistically pins are that cheap, it isn't worth the petrol money to drive to the needle exchange.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

That's a beast of a cycle to say you've only been training 8 months

Eager to see before+afters


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> We make our own choices to use AAS, why should other tax payers pay for our ancillaries? Plus it just bumps up statistics so we get cracked down on even more, yes I know smack heads use the service but do we really want to be tarred with the same brush! Lol
> 
> That's just my view anyway, I don't really give a fcuk what anyone else does tbh!
> 
> I'm surprised with your views that you would use it too tbh after that recent debate in gen con!!!!


 tbh I never gave that a moment's thought hahaha. You are totally right! **** the needle exchange


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> That's a beast of a cycle to say you've only been training 8 months
> 
> Eager to see before+afters


Before and afters are what I do best mate


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Needle exchanges will be the downfall of legal steroid use in this country...


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Try Nizoral shampoo for the hair loss mate. Buy it from tesco/boots. Works for acne too.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Needle exchanges will be the downfall of legal steroid use in this country...


How so mate?

Most people use ugl gear anyway which is already illegal. Only pharma grade is legal.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Robbie said:


> Needle exchanges will be the downfall of legal steroid use in this country...


I don't agree, many things legal are a problem if abused but there not supressed on or illegalised, or moved up the drug classes, like smoking, alcohol, other prescription drugs, mcdonalds.

Aas isn't going to be moved up a drug class because of needle exchange numbers imo, plus they could never stop raws coming into the uk and therefore never stop ugl aas.

Overly paranoid I think to stay away from needle exchanges for your reason.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't go to NExchanges and then there are no statistics on the "problem". I just see it being driven further underground...

For the cost of needles I'd rather purchase from the comfort of my own home. Just my opinion.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jabbed 2ml of test thismorning. Wasn't exactly a pleasant experience but wasn't so bad  the last half a .ml was really uncomfortable to get in. Gonna jab the deca in a couple of days. Would it be better for me to jab once per week 2.ml test and another jab 1ml deca or twice a week of 1ml test and .5ml deca in the same jab?

Getting a few headaches from the 50mg dbol too but probably bp related it will pass soon.

Smashing the calories good and proppa. Hitting 4000 per day and still going to bed hungry. Can't wait for the dbol pumps!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I have just started a cycle, the dbol pumps are doing are annoying me outside of the gym. Walking up hill and my calves start hurting going to try up the taurine today.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> lol yh bloody hell rockin 900mgs of test allready, that doubles whe its inside of you too if administerd weekly. so u'll end up with 1.8 g's inside of you.
> 
> hope u do well on cycle whatever doses u decide.


thats a new one


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Jabbed 2ml of test thismorning. Wasn't exactly a pleasant experience but wasn't so bad  the last half a .ml was really uncomfortable to get in. Gonna jab the deca in a couple of days. Would it be better for me to jab once per week 2.ml test and another jab 1ml deca or twice a week of 1ml test and .5ml deca in the same jab?
> 
> Getting a few headaches from the 50mg dbol too but probably bp related it will pass soon.
> 
> Smashing the calories good and proppa. Hitting 4000 per day and still going to bed hungry. Can't wait for the dbol pumps!


Just pin all 3ml you panzy! :lol:

Seriously though mate, glutes and quads can take a lot more than that! Do you only have 2 ml barrels or something?

I would do 3ml in one go, or you can half it and pin Mon/Thur or 1.5ml in each site on the same day


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Can't you do 2ml of test in 1 site and 1ml of Deca in another site, to save pinning again?
> 
> Or 3ml in one go


 thats what iv done this week, pinned 2ml test today and was gonna pin 1ml deca Friday.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

chilisi said:


> You haven't. Pin it all the same day. Why are you splitting it?


 I don't know lol. I just did the test and though I'd do the deca another day.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

chilisi said:


> You haven't. Pin it all the same day. Why are you splitting it?


Was my first ever jab mate so all logic went out the window.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Surprised at how much this hurts, I can barely walk at the moment. Thats leg day out the window for this week lol. If I get this from 2.ml there's no chance I'm gonna jab 3.ml next time haha.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Surprised at how much this hurts, I can barely walk at the moment. Thats leg day out the window for this week lol. If I get this from 2.ml there's no chance I'm gonna jab 3.ml next time haha.


The first jab is the worst, it wont hurt as much after a few jabs.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Great. Apparently boots don't do steroid packs. Just smack packs. Looks like like I'll have to wait till Monday ffs!!


I dont know if its been said but i find it frightening that boots dont offer alcohol wipes to smack heads ..... government plot to kill off the junkies? :rolleye:

- - - Updated - - -

it gets easier, first pr**k in your ass is always the most painful


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Getting a bit concerned now if I'm honest. I literally can't lift or bend my leg, walking is now completely out of the question. The site itself is fine, no redness no lumps, it's just the muscle. Its rock hard like it's seized up, and it hurts, a lot. Have I done something wrong? Hit a nerve, or is this normal and I'm just being a fanny?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Getting a bit concerned now if I'm honest. I literally can't lift or bend my leg, walking is now completely out of the question. The site itself is fine, no redness no lumps, it's just the muscle. Its rock hard like it's seized up, and it hurts, a lot. Have I done something wrong? Hit a nerve, or is this normal and I'm just being a fanny?


Lol, check my recent threads.

Been there done that, first few jabs were like that, took almost 7 days before I could walk properly for the first jabs.. Had to get mates round to help me put my shoes on.

Painless now though, and zero pip


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ditz said:


> Lol, check my recent threads.
> 
> Been there done that, first few jabs were like that, took almost 7 days before I could walk properly for the first jabs.. Had to get mates round to help me put my shoes on.
> 
> Painless now though, and zero pip


Thanks dude. I could cry with relief after reading that. I was having visions of amputations and ****ing allsorts hahaha


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

it might help to heat the oil a little, worth a try


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Thanks dude. I could cry with relief after reading that. I was having visions of amputations and ****ing allsorts hahaha


Mate, if you'd have seen the state of my quad after my first jab you'd have definitely said amputation :lol:

I did use sh*t gear for the first two, changing to decent stuff helped no end...

But point being things can look pretty drastic without it actually being so!

I'm not a doctor so don't take this as gospel lol but all I did, was constantly monitored my temperature to make sure it wasn't rising, and took note of the size of any redness (which you may or may not get yet) to make sure that wasn't spreading... And all's been well since

And as for heat the oil, personally found it did nothing for me, other than allow me to inject quicker which makes pip worse :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ditz said:


> Mate, if you'd have seen the state of my quad after my first jab you'd have definitely said amputation :lol:
> 
> I did use sh*t gear for the first two, changing to decent stuff helped no end...
> 
> ...


Haha thanks dude. I didn't heat the oil but I warmed it in my hands for 10 minutes first, my .gf said I injected way too slowly and pulled out wrong but she's just a woman what the **** does she know! :lol:


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

I found a hot bath afterwards helped! Try that or a shower!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Leg pain still going strong, if not worse. I can walk but have to keep my leg completely locked out and swing my leg round like a proper cripple. I can't lift my leg or put any pressure on it when standing or I just flop on the floor like I did today at work 

Reeeeaaaaly not looking forward to going through this with the other leg. And there's only so many times you can "pull a muscle" before people start asking questions lol.

I could always headbutt the wall a few times and blame fight club :lol:


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Leg pain still going strong, if not worse. I can walk but have to keep my leg completely locked out and swing my leg round like a proper cripple. I can't lift my leg or put any pressure on it when standing or I just flop on the floor like I did today at work
> 
> Reeeeaaaaly not looking forward to going through this with the other leg. And there's only so many times you can "pull a muscle" before people start asking questions lol.
> 
> I could always headbutt the wall a few times and blame fight club :lol:


Mate as hot dog said,jab 1.5 ml in each quad,It helps and push the plunger in slow,good luck in future mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sockie said:


> Mate as hot dog said,jab 1.5 ml in each quad,It helps and push the plunger in slow,good luck in future mate


So it's the volume of oil that causes the problems rather than the hole made by the needle?


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

doesnt dbols effects taper off at 50mg ed? I like Equipoise for the shredding up but for bulking I was once guna use deca, mate used it and looked like that thing off button moon. Test is king, keep the doses reasonable and you wont crash as much when coming off, slow and steady wins the race....Im off to kip as im clearly just babbling like sh...

Good luck though kidda :clap:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> So it's the volume of oil that causes the problems rather than the hole made by the needle?


Yeah it is the oil. cycle i just started i only did 1ml at first to get the leg used to it again after a couple of years off and barely had any pip at all. I found i get pip way worse in my legs than glutes might be worth giving them ago.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Yeah it is the oil. cycle i just started i only did 1ml at first to get the leg used to it again after a couple of years off and barely had any pip at all. I found i get pip way worse in my legs than glutes might be worth giving them ago.


 I have no ar$e dude lol. And I'm worried that I'd get this pain in my **** and around my lower back. I might give it a go with 1ml test and .5ml deca twice per week.

Cheers!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> No. I can inject 5-6 ml of certain gear with no pip at all. 1 ml of another and I can feel it.
> 
> Many things can cause pip to your reaction to the carrier oil or bad technique. But you have to remember, your stabbing yourself with a needle. Expect "some" pain. It's when you can't walk or it turns to an abcess you have to start worrying.
> 
> Volume had nothing to do with it. I've seen guys in here stick 10ml into quads before with no problems.


But injecting 1.5ml into a site is going to give less pip than 3ml of the exact same oil wouldnt it?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

kingdale said:


> But injecting 1.5ml into a site is going to give less pip than 3ml of the exact same oil wouldnt it?


Don't know, but all I know is 2ml absolutely crippled me first couple of times, can't see .5 ml making a huge difference and if he gets what I had in both legs walking would be nigh on impossible


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

When I started injecting biceps for the first time I started with tri-tren and was fine absolutely no pip at all...then I injected sust and my bis swelled up and went red all down my arm to my elbow with a huge wobbly lump, you could see and feel lots of fluid under the skin was really strange.

As has been said it has to do with the carrier oil or maybe the esters contained but once you've injected a site you shouldn't get the pip afterwards as your muscle gets used to it somehow. It's kind of like an allergic reaction that your body adapts to after the initial shock.

Sust seems to be the worst for this.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Finally the pain is starting to ease off now, I can walk with just a slight limp and I can even lift my foot high enough to shimmey up the stairs  BUT my leg is swollen to **** and rock hard. It looks like somebody has injected 2 litres of water under the skin around my knee. Its just blown up.

On the plus side it's day 7 of Dbol and it's already kicking in, spots and some wicked little calf pumps earlier today. Looking forward to hitting chest and triceps tomorrow now if the pumps are here


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

My very cycle 1st2-3weeks of kirachi sust jabs in my ass 1 jab each side per week I was the same couldn't sit down had to almost be like a plank from head to toe to get on the couch, also quad shots do seize your leg up for a few jabs.

The have you walking like frankinstein

What test do you have?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Pain at the injection site is either the aas crashing once in your leg as the oil disperses and leave the crystal like hormone behind untill it is disperesd also, or the solvents used to keep the aas from crashing while in the vial, either way will cause pips depending on the solvents used.

Test e raws has a waste produced/acid attached to it and why ugl test e hurts since the manufacturer (china) hasn't bothered to clear it off, this causes pips from ugl test e, youve just gota deal with it. Try test c next time no waste produce and only solvents to stop it from crashing


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stone14 said:


> My very cycle 1st2-3weeks of kirachi sust jabs in my ass 1 jab each side per week I was the same couldn't sit down had to almost be like a plank from head to toe to get on the couch, also quad shots do seize your leg up for a few jabs.
> 
> The have you walking like frankinstein
> 
> What test do you have?


 it's keifei test e 300. Supposedly a very good ugl. Do you think splitting the jab twice weekly is gonna make this any better or should I just firm 2.ml again and then try and jab the deca aswell. Couldn't manage the deca this week, it's all been a bit too much lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Deca should have zero pain, there's no reason for deca to cause pain, try mixing yout test with your deca 50/50 split per inj site.

Yeh even good ugls can have test e with pips, its down to there source to remove the by-product from test e, ugls can't do anything about it realy. You will be lucky to find a ugl test e that dosed give pips tbh.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

agree with chilisi, test blends and decas that i have used can pin many ml in my quad. A short ester rip blend has been nailing the sh1t out of me with PIP at .75ml and 1ml


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dbols now working good, pretty good after just 7 days. Got a bit of spottage making an appearance on the back and a few on my face, does anybody have a good source for accutane? (I'm guessing that's allowed?). And I'm up 5lb from last week. All water IN MY LEG I'm guessing haha.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Dbols now working good, pretty good after just 7 days. Got a bit of spottage making an appearance on the back and a few on my face, does anybody have a good source for accutane? (I'm guessing that's allowed?). And I'm up 5lb from last week. All water IN MY LEG I'm guessing haha.


You don't want to be jumping on accutane just for a few spots mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> You don't want to be jumping on accutane just for a few spots mate


I was just gonna get some encase it gets bad. Is it not a nice product then I take it?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah I got a few spots across upper back/traps on test, nothing too horrific and clearing nicely through pct.. Wouldn't go chucking chemicals in you for fun mate...

I found the bacne flared up the day after jab day then calmed through the rest of the week, maybe feel it out a tad longer


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok so tomorrow I'm due my next jab. Absolutely dreading it lol. I'm definitely gonna split my shots to 2 x per week, so I'm thinking of upping the deca to 600mg ew as then that would give each 2.ml jab a 50/50 test/deca split so hopefuly wont cause me as much pain. And will give me more gains.

Thoughts on this?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i personally think your taking way too much gear for your size


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> i personally think your taking way too much gear for your size


I know dude but you only get 1 first injectable cycle, so I'm going whole hog. It's not really that much gear though really? 600 test, 600 deca, 50 dbol. Kinda thought that was pretty standard.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I know dude but you only get 1 first injectable cycle, so I'm going whole hog. It's not really that much gear though really? 600 test, 600 deca, 50 dbol. Kinda thought that was pretty standard.


Arent you going to be upping the test later aswell? over a gram a week for a first cycle is alot imo. Im currently doing my first cycle since getting back into training and it is only 500 test and 40mg dbol and will gain well off that.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Leave the deca for another run mate,youll do fine on the rest.dont be too impatent,the gains will come.

see how you get on with the test/dbol first


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Also if you have lose gains from you other cycles could mean you need to be eating more or something. Just increasing your dosages long term is not really going to help your gains if you arent keeping the gains from a lower dose.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

10 weeks of 50 to 100mg Dbol straight? isn't that kind of "unhealthy"?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> 10 weeks of 50 to 100mg Dbol straight? isn't that kind of "unhealthy"?


Lol, no dude.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Also if you have lose gains from you other cycles could mean you need to be eating more or something. Just increasing your dosages long term is not really going to help your gains if you arent keeping the gains from a lower dose.


I didnt lose gains from bad diet dude I lost gains because superdrol is **** lol, just blew me up with water. My macros are good.

I dunno dude, I think may drop the deca and just up the dbol, or keep it at 50mg and add another oral :lol:

I'm so indecisive and it doesn't help having as much gear in the house as I do lol. Its like being a kid in a sex shop and being told not to touch the toys.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ironman1985bcn said:


> 10 weeks of 50 to 100mg Dbol straight? isn't that kind of "unhealthy"?


Studies how 100mg dbol ed 30weeks+ is safe and effective, been posted many times on ukm, as is 300mg drol same duration


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Studies how 100mg dbol ed 30weeks+ is safe and effective, been posted many times on ukm, as is 300mg drol same duration


Liver safe too??? Man you learn new things daily.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Liver safe too??? Man you learn new things daily.


Liver problems are overhyped to sell more liver care suppliments imo. Just think, when you go on holiday you live on beer and sambuca for weeks, if that doesn't kill you then a few orals won't either


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Liver safe too??? Man you learn new things daily.


Yeh mate the study was on liver values, your liver can handle oral aas in high doses for long periods fine, its wen alcohol or other stressfull medication are thrown into the mix that causes the problem like anti-biotic's, acutance etc etc.

Liver toxicity is over exagerated and aload of bro science in gyms and net forums.

The study on anadrol was between 300-500mg ed for 30weeks and only a handle of patients got jaundice at 500mg ed, on dropped back to 300mg ed they were fine. But there was still some who handles 500mg ed fine also. Big difrence from bodybuilding doses, just shows all the bro science some gym guys talk and other follow.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

great news TBH.

10 weeks, Test, Dbol, Tren. Ultimate bulk... what about a SD kickstart? this opens a wiiiiiide AAS world to me at least.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm having a right jolly old ****ing time trying to hit my glute. Iv been standing there for about 90 minutes, the needle cap has come on and off more times than a Hookers G string, iv gone through a whole box of wipes bar 1, and when I finally manned up to jab it I had to pull it back out 1mm into the skin because it stang like a mother****er. Looks like it's back to the quad. Another week without training legs :/


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm having a right jolly old ****ing time trying to hit my glute. Iv been standing there for about 90 minutes, the needle cap has come on and off more times than a Hookers G string, iv gone through a whole box of wipes bar 1, and when I finally manned up to jab it I had to pull it back out 1mm into the skin because it stang like a mother****er. Looks like it's back to the quad. Another week without training legs :/


not just get some one to stick it in ur ass ? not the first time im sure :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> not just get some one to stick it in ur ass ? not the first time im sure :lol:


The Mrs offered, but I don't want her doing it encase she does it wrong lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm having a right jolly old ****ing time trying to hit my glute. Iv been standing there for about 90 minutes, the needle cap has come on and off more times than a Hookers G string, iv gone through a whole box of wipes bar 1, and when I finally manned up to jab it I had to pull it back out 1mm into the skin because it stang like a mother****er. Looks like it's back to the quad. Another week without training legs :/


Got a mate that can jab you? I found this helped alot at first and then got me used to it so i could do it myself without much trouble.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Got a mate that can jab you? I found this helped alot at first and then got me used to it so i could do it myself without much trouble.


Na man I couldn't trust somebody else otherwise I'd let the Mrs. I wanna jab my glute but the spot where I'm supposed to jab there like no muscle there, just a big dip, all my muscle is further up top kind of joining my lower back and in the middle of my **** where I'm not supposed to jab lol. But I really don't think Ican handle another week unable to walk, not with work n all. Can't jab my delts as they are small and will bound to miss. I'm so fookin frustrated.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm having a right jolly old ****ing time trying to hit my glute. Iv been standing there for about 90 minutes, the needle cap has come on and off more times than a Hookers G string, iv gone through a whole box of wipes bar 1, and when I finally manned up to jab it I had to pull it back out 1mm into the skin because it stang like a mother****er. Looks like it's back to the quad. Another week without training legs :/


Honestly dude quads hurt more than glutes you must of just been unlucky and hit a nerve area, just man up and push it in you lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Honestly dude quads hurt more than glutes you must of just been unlucky and hit a nerve area, just man up and push it in you lol


It's really hard though because I have virtually no muscle in that area of my **** :/


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

My first jab on my Monday looking foreword to it lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> My first jab on my Monday looking foreword to it lol


You just wait :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Chris86 said:


> My first jab on my Monday looking foreword to it lol


Its quite nice first time i did my jab i walked like a 90 year old man needing a mobility scooter for a week lol. Prepare for possible PIP from HELL


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Its quite nice first time i did my jab i walked like a 90 year old man needing a mobility scooter for a week lol. Prepare for possible PIP from HELL


Lol nice going to do quads fusion test400 1.25ml  roll on the pip lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Chris86 said:


> Lol nice going to do quads fusion test400 1.25ml  roll on the pip lol


Using Fusion atm myself  But yes prepare your walker lol :laugh:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Using Fusion atm myself  But yes prepare your walker lol :laugh:


Anabolic fusion labs?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

No fusion pharma mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Anabolic fusion labs?


No fusion Pharma as shown above by Chris86


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Why was I being such a fanny. The glute is a piece of ****. Couldn't even feel it!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I only wish I was flexible enough to get to my glute :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's really hard though because I have virtually no muscle in that area of my **** :/


Maybe your going too high then, just divide year ass into 4, anywere in the upper outer square is fine. I no some guyes who inj in the centre of there ass,

The main reason is to stay away from the sciatic nerve but thats more than the length of a steroid needle deep, you only risk hitting it realy if you inject at the side of your coxics(spelling)/tail bone were it comes out your hips and goes down your leg.

So your at no risk realy tbh.

Your sciatic nerve is a good 3" deep in the centre of your ass.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

I found it was easier to lay on the floor to do it, on your side.


----------



## Weskers (Oct 10, 2012)

> I found it was easier to lay on the floor to do it, on your side.


Lol sounds good idea.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Maybe your going too high then, just divide year ass into 4, anywere in the upper outer square is fine. I no some guyes who inj in the centre of there ass,
> 
> The main reason is to stay away from the sciatic nerve but thats more than the length of a steroid needle deep, you only risk hitting it realy if you inject at the side of your coxics(spelling)/tail bone were it comes out your hips and goes down your leg.
> 
> ...


Cheers dude. I did it  was easy like you said


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok so as I'm not running the deca now and the sides are low from the dbol I'm gonna up the dbol to 80mg ed and see how I get on.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Y no deca mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ok so as I'm not running the deca now and the sides are low from the dbol I'm gonna up the dbol to 80mg ed and see how I get on.


Think you should stick to the Deca it takes about 5-7 weeks to peak and when it does them BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!! You grow like a weed in a jamaican ganja factory, NO need to upu your Dbol stick to the dosage you already are doing and do the deca , you have so little patients it seems.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Think you should stick to the Deca it takes about 5-7 weeks to peak and when it does them BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!! You grow like a weed in a jamaican ganja factory, NO need to upu your Dbol stick to the dosage you already are doing and do the deca , you have so little patients it seems.


 not little patients, I just wanna find my limits. Not using the deca because I wanna save something nw for next cycle. Iv not jabbed it yet as I only have 2ml barrels and can't be ****d to jab twice atm lol, once a week is a pain enough lol. 80mg of dbol is still perfectly safe, so there's no issue imo.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Think you should stick to the Deca it takes about 5-7 weeks to peak and when it does them BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM!!! You grow like a weed in a jamaican ganja factory, NO need to upu your Dbol stick to the dosage you already are doing and do the deca , you have so little patients it seems.


Encouraging him to add deca into the mix but then questioning him on slightly upping the Dbol. :confused1:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

it's day 15 of cycle. up 7lb, strength is increasing and can do way more sets than I could normally manage. the pumps are awesome and since upping to 80mg I'm not having any sides at all. third jab due tomorrow.

took some pics yesterday ..


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

they came out a bit larger than expected lol.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

How long did u have pip after ur first jab in quads mate ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> How long did u have pip after ur first jab in quads mate ?


lol it's still there dude. 14 day quad pip!

obviously nowhere near as bad as it was, but if I kneel down and push up too quick I certainly know about it. my glute is fine though, slight pip for 30 hours or do followed by a small bruise feeling, was fine after 3 days.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

U got it bad man lol my left quad is a bit stiff that's about it tho unless I wake tomorrow with pip from hell lol qlutes for now on I think lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

My legs is almost bad to normal now  how was the pip in glute mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> My legs is almost bad to normal now  how was the pip in glute mate


felt it for a day at most. I don't think I'm even gonna bother rotating tbh, just gonna hit the some one today lol.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

F**ks sake, reading this thread has put me right off pinning my quads lol!

I'm planning to pin for the very first time in the next week or so and was dead set on pinning quads as it's easy to see, but I can't be walking like Frankenstein for 2 weeks lol!

The upper/outer quarter of my glutes just feels like a load of sloppy fat whereas my quads are rock solid and I'll know I'm getting the aas well into the muscle.

Gonna have to do more reading up on glute jabs after reading this I think!

Good luck with the cycle though mate, sounds like you're enjoying it apart from the PIP!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> F**ks sake, reading this thread has put me right off pinning my quads lol!
> 
> I'm planning to pin for the very first time in the next week or so and was dead set on pinning quads as it's easy to see, but I can't be walking like Frankenstein for 2 weeks lol!
> 
> ...


I pined my left quad on Sunday night for the first time (first cycle too) leg was a bit tight for a few days almost back to normal now , go for it man


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> F**ks sake, reading this thread has put me right off pinning my quads lol!
> 
> I'm planning to pin for the very first time in the next week or so and was dead set on pinning quads as it's easy to see, but I can't be walking like Frankenstein for 2 weeks lol!
> 
> ...


just use a longer needle, youll get it in there lol. its so much easier too, kind of difficult to manouver and see, so use a mirror and just do it, it doesnt hurt in the slightest, unlike the leg where i could feel every mm of the needle going in, and it felt horrible when injecting, none of that **** with the glute


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

im doing my 4th jab tonight so im about 20 something days into cycle, up 10lb so far, stronger than ever and people really starting to notice the size increase. Also gyno is flaring up  i popped 40mg of tamoxifen thismorning, how should i adjust the arimidex dosing? 1g e3d, .5 ed?

Would it be that bad if i just mugged the adex off completely and just ran the nolva to halt gyno, i dont really care about bloat tbh and arimidex isnt exactly the cheapest of drugs whereas I have enough nolva to last me a thousand years.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

i would hit 1mg adex ed un till it gets better then work from there


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> i would hit 1mg adex ed un till it gets better then work from there


How will this effect my sex drive? Iv only just started getting one thanks to all the gear lol, iv stuck the mrs 2 times this week which must be a record for me  shes well happy, i wanna try and keep it that way haha


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I started to get gyno on my cycle at the moment sensitive nipple's were really bad but started doing 20mg nolva everyday and it is fine now. Im kinda liking the bloat and piling on the pounds so didnt want to take an AI really.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> How will this effect my sex drive? Iv only just started getting one thanks to all the gear lol, iv stuck the mrs 2 times this week which must be a record for me  shes well happy, i wanna try and keep it that way haha


It probably will hit your sex drive a bit, I noticed a drop when I added it in at 0.5 eod. Interestingly, as soon as I added in HCG my raging horn returned lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Should probably mention that 10 days ago I added in a sneaky little 50mg of anadrol before bed to the cycle, just as a little nightcap. and im going over to crius test e which is 250mg rather than 300, so from today my cycle is (and will stay at till week 12) 750mg test e, 80mg dbol, 50mg drol 

Yeah yeah high dosages bla bla :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I was gonna be adding in hcg this week, but as im seriously concidering putting myself on TRT (see previous comments about sex drive) i dont know if i can really be ****ed with it. I dont think there is any point in hcg if i plan to stay on trt for life?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Just run the nolva then if you're not concerned about bloat.

Although letting estrogen go to high isn't very advisable, maybe try doing what I do, 0.5mg adex EOD or less if you wish and take 20mg nolva with it, works well for me

As for trt, I wouldn't get too hasty yet, my advice would be to use the hcg and seriously consider what you're thinking of doing mate, plenty of ppl do it but it's not something I'd do without great knowledge on the subject, especially unsupervised


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I was gonna be adding in hcg this week, but as im seriously concidering putting myself on TRT (see previous comments about sex drive) i dont know if i can really be ****ed with it. I dont think there is any point in hcg if i plan to stay on trt for life?


I see your point, though TRT is a big step. First week of PCT I was convinced TRT was the answer, now not so much.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Just run the nolva then if you're not concerned about bloat.
> 
> Although letting estrogen go to high isn't very advisable, maybe try doing what I do, 0.5mg adex EOD or less if you wish and take 20mg nolva with it, works well for me
> 
> As for trt, I wouldn't get too hasty yet, my advice would be to use the hcg and seriously consider what you're thinking of doing mate, plenty of ppl do it but it's not something I'd do without great knowledge on the subject, especially unsupervised


I concidered trt before even starting to bodybuild though, its something iv thought about for about the last 2 years. 18 months ago I went to the doctors because something is just very wrong with me, cant put my finger on it, but the only way i could describe it to him and the only way i can still describe it is I just feel like a 60 year old man. this started around the age of 22, so its been almost 3 years and its just getting worse. strange bouts of "depression" although i hate that word, no energy, lethargy, went from being a damn near sex addict and it slowly decreased over the last 3 years and now i couldnt care if my dick got cut off. but its slowly making my relationship very difficult, we are getting married in 4 months but why would she wanna stay with somebody with no sex drive? As i said I went to the docs, he said it did sound like low T, so gave me the tests, but apparantly they came back "normal". I think normal could have been a bull**** number. I know its a lifelong chore, and a big commitment, but if i dont try it i will never know, i just know that life like this is pretty ****, i dread to think what i will be like when i am 30.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I see your point, though TRT is a big step. First week of PCT I was convinced TRT was the answer, now not so much.


Doesnt everybody think that while on pct? LOL


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

haha, yes. My mate ran a similar cycle and ended up going fully off the rails while on PCT. Ended up breaking up with his bird, smashing house up and going on a 4 day bender. PCT can be a bitch, but its just something we need to do. Unless of course you go on TRT.

Did you ever get bloods done to check your test levels? It might be worth checking them after this cycle before going on TRT, you never know, your test levels may be fine and it could be something else causing the problems, meaning TRT wouldn't solve it.

Either way, good luck to you mate.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

U sound like a guy that rushes in to things way too fast, trt would be a last resort and I would defo not want to be on it for life , I think u should slow down a bit u don't want to **** ur self up man


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> U sound like a guy that rushes in to things way too fast, trt would be a last resort and I would defo not want to be on it for life , I think u should slow down a bit u don't want to **** ur self up man


x2


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

Is TRT (Testosterone Replacement Therapy) basically injecting high does of Test for the rest of you life?

Is that basically it? so you never come off a cycle?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

nicj1990 said:


> Is TRT (Testosterone Replacement Therapy) basically injecting high does of Test for the rest of you life?
> 
> Is that basically it? so you never come off a cycle?


A small amount like 250mg sust e10d to replace ur natty test or lack if it


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Can I ask a question?

Why are you smashing the ar5e out of the orals yet running a relatively modest dose of injectables? Makes no sense to me at all. Why not do a gram of test and 40mg dbol. Less stress on the liver/lipids.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

"I concidered trt before even starting to bodybuild though, its something iv thought about for about the last 2 years. 18 months ago I went to the doctors because something is just very wrong with me, cant put my finger on it, but the only way i could describe it to him and the only way i can still describe it is I just feel like a 60 year old man. this started around the age of 22, so its been almost 3 years and its just getting worse. strange bouts of "depression" although i hate that word, no energy, lethargy, went from being a damn near sex addict and it slowly decreased over the last 3 years and now i couldnt care if my dick got cut off. but its slowly making my relationship very difficult, we are getting married in 4 months but why would she wanna stay with somebody with no sex drive? As i said I went to the docs, he said it did sound like low T, so gave me the tests, but apparantly they came back "normal". I think normal could have been a bull**** number. I know its a lifelong chore, and a big commitment, but if i dont try it i will never know, i just know that life like this is pretty ****, i dread to think what i will be like when i am 30."

I am not understanding this thread now.

26 days into a cycle and the guy now is talking about :

1. getting gyno

2. going on TRT

3. problems of long standing that may have needed intervention.

4. doctor said " normal" but what were the values, and the reference ranges.

how did this go to talking about TRT- are there any posts that somehow got deleted?

igottekker: post up your values that you got from 3 years ago that your doc said were 'normal'.

morning cortisol

estrogen

FSH

LH

free testosterone

total test

TSH

and whatever other values you have along with the reference range.

the doc probably didn't give them to you but you should be able to get them.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Chris86 said:


> U sound like a guy that rushes in to things way too fast, trt would be a last resort and I would defo not want to be on it for life , I think u should slow down a bit u don't want to **** ur self up man


I don't see how 3 years of thought is really rushing into stuff. like I said, iv been to the doctor and I got no help. and this has been something Iv been looking at since before using steroids for .bb purposes. I'm still researching it so I'm definitely not rushing dude.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Can I ask a question?
> 
> Why are you smashing the ar5e out of the orals yet running a relatively modest dose of injectables? Makes no sense to me at all. Why not do a gram of test and 40mg dbol. Less stress on the liver/lipids.


I wouldn't really say 130mg of orals was smashing the **** out of them? lol. apart from the puffy nips (which I always get) I'm not really having any sides. so why notrun a high ish dose? it's not like it's gonna leave me with liver problems. the test will be kicking in this week as it's the start of week 4 so depending on the sides from the test I will indeed be upping that.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

when would have been a right time to talk about gyno, trt etc..? lol

the doctor didn't give me the values. I was told to call up for the results, I was told by the receptionist or lady on the phone that my results came back normal, that was that. I didn't get any other advise or options. I went back to dispute it but all he offered me was a bloody chest x ray to see if my lungs were ok asbhe thought that might be the reason why I was tired all the time?!?! what a bellend.

there have been no posts deleted. it went to talk about trt because I was worried about Upping the arimidex and llosing my new found sex drive, it was said using hcg keeps sex drive and I went on to say how I don't think I will bother with hcg as Im seriously thinking about staying on. but as I said, still reading up on it. if I can get all the levels from my doctor then I will and will post them up.

as for it might be another problem, well **** knows. if the ddoctors can't help me then ****, I'm on my own. if it doesn't work it doesn't work, sure a year staying on is gonna be **** to recover from but people have done worse and recovered fine after time.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Watch out for the gyno if you do decide to add HCG. There are some TRT clinics that recommend continuous use of HCG at 250iu's 2x per week, so it may be worth looking into. The only problem is you may see increased gyno effects, so its worth running with adex or aromasin to keep this under control.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

All I can say is wow, you're one brave soul.

Most experienced people I know say 500mg a week of test with a moderate dose of dbol as a kick start for 12 weeks is enough for a 1st cycle and the gains from that alone (if diet and training are good) can be nothing short of outstanding. Can I ask what your your long term goals are (other than having to inject test for the rest of your life-seriously ?)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

-dionysus- said:


> All I can say is wow, you're one brave soul.
> 
> Most experienced people I know say 500mg a week of test with a moderate dose of dbol as a kick start for 12 weeks is enough for a 1st cycle and the gains from that alone (if diet and training are good) can be nothing short of outstanding. Can I ask what your your long term goals are (other than having to inject test for the rest of your life-seriously ?)


 How the **** could injecting for the rest of my life be a goal? you think i WANT to do it? dude, seriously, live in my body for a month and tell me you wouldnt try ANYTHING to feel like a normal healthy person.

My long term goal is to be big as ****, no different to anybody else on this forum.

sure 500mg per week with 40mg dbol works, but so is my dose. My sides are minimal, so its not a problem. My dosage is still perfectly safe and 'normal' concidering the doses that other people take. And this isnt my first cycle dude, just my first injectable cycle.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Are you gonna do a video diary on youtube again mate?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> Are you gonna do a video diary on youtube again mate?


not religiously but I'll be doing the odd video


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> Are you gonna do a video diary on youtube again mate?


not religiously but I'll be doing the odd video


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

how is your strength with the oxy's? thinking of using them in my next bulking cycle.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> how is your strength with the oxy's? thinking of using them in my next bulking cycle.


my strength always goes through the roof with the dbol so it's difficult to notice the drol to be fair. think I might drop it soon actually.. I'll finish the tub first though


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

IGotTekkers:3609996 said:


> How the **** could injecting for the rest of my life be a goal? you think i WANT to do it? dude, seriously, live in my body for a month and tell me you wouldnt try ANYTHING to feel like a normal healthy person.
> 
> My long term goal is to be big as ****, no different to anybody else on this forum.
> 
> sure 500mg per week with 40mg dbol works, but so is my dose. My sides are minimal, so its not a problem. My dosage is still perfectly safe and 'normal' concidering the doses that other people take. And this isnt my first cycle dude, just my first injectable cycle.


Sorry mate I was not having a pop, I just took what you said as set. Going on TRT and thinking about it for years is a worry though. I'm not preaching just slightly worried for you, if I had issues I'd not take anything thay can exacerbate them (hormonal drugs). I read this things and often wonder what makes a person want to cycle (goals). I did epi and enjoyed it till the end and having to cut it short. Made me feel really lethargic and quite emotional.

Nothing special to be honest, 7kg (I was coming from a low carb cycle which I started at 75kg.

I sincerly wish you well mate and am glad everything is going well, heck I'll even check in to see how your doing.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

IGotTekkers:3609996 said:


> How the **** could injecting for the rest of my life be a goal? you think i WANT to do it? dude, seriously, live in my body for a month and tell me you wouldnt try ANYTHING to feel like a normal healthy person.
> 
> My long term goal is to be big as ****, no different to anybody else on this forum.
> 
> sure 500mg per week with 40mg dbol works, but so is my dose. My sides are minimal, so its not a problem. My dosage is still perfectly safe and 'normal' concidering the doses that other people take. And this isnt my first cycle dude, just my first injectable cycle.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> I wouldn't really say 130mg of orals was smashing the **** out of them? lol. apart from the puffy nips (which I always get) I'm not really having any sides. so why notrun a high ish dose? it's not like it's gonna leave me with liver problems. the test will be kicking in this week as it's the start of week 4 so depending on the sides from the test I will indeed be upping that.


Your body, your call.

130mg of orals IS a heavy dose. But hey there's studies on pubmed so you'll be fine................


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

High doses are safe I am on 60 mg of dbol and 100 mg of Oxys a day as a kick start with prop 1gm of test e and 60mg of deca


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

mark67 said:


> High doses are safe I am on 60 mg of dbol and 100 mg of Oxys a day as a kick start with prop 1gm of test e and 60mg of deca


K.K cool. Thanks for that. Case closed.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

mark67 said:


> High doses are safe I am on 60 mg of dbol and 100 mg of Oxys a day as a kick start with prop 1gm of test e and 60mg of deca


such a stupid attitude im on them and nothing has gone wrong yet so they are safe?


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

kingdale said:


> such a stupid attitude im on them and nothing has gone wrong yet so they are safe?


Realy then you don't read enuff on here the why are high doses not safe then


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

mark67 said:


> Realy then you don't read enuff on here the why are high doses not safe then


Steroids do cause problems for people there has been plenty of problem threads on here and plenty of people know others that have had problems with them. I dont think they are massively dangerous but there are definitely risks. To say they are safe because you are on a high dose and nothing wrong has happened so far is stupid. There seems to be more and more people lately jumping on massive dosages they dont even need to be on and im pretty sure for some it will end in tears.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Steroids do cause problems for people there has been plenty of problem threads on here and plenty of people know others that have had problems with them. I dont think they are massively dangerous but there are definitely risks. To say they are safe because you are on a high dose and nothing wrong has happened so far is stupid. There seems to be more and more people lately jumping on massive dosages they dont even need to be on and im pretty sure for some it will end in tears.


Read some of the stuff that aus writes about high dose orals then reply


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ai's lower your libido because your estrogen is too low. So if you loose it you know your estrogen level is very low.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

mark67 said:


> Read some of the stuff that aus writes about high dose orals then reply


I have read it.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

mark67 said:


> Read some of the stuff that aus writes about high dose orals then reply


I've read the studies on pubmed too - mostly of terminally ill patients.

Real world experience is enough for me. Loosing pints of blood from ruptured liver cysts is enough to put me off TBH.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

test is working good now it seems. I'm eating everything in site, added 10 reps to my normal lat pulldown this week, added 7kg to my biceps curl lol... I love it!


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Any updates on this?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

killah said:


> Any updates on this?


lol I only updated yesterday 

I'm in week 5 and up 13lb with only a very minor increase in bf as far as I can see. sides are minimal.. I'm off the adex now as I just kept forgetting .tk take it eod so ditched it for nolva ed which is keeping the nips down.

strength and indurance is great. at the start of the cycle I was doing 65kg one handed machine rows for 20 reps.. today I got bored and stopped at 35 reps. all my lifts are way way up. and I'm looking rather swole


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Why are you doing 20-35 rep sets??


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Why are you doing 20-35 rep sets??


because that's what it takes to max out? I'm not gonna stop doing the excersize just because it only has 65kg on the stack.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

You need to move gyms!

More weight for the right rep range

Or look at pre exhausting maybe


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I would move gyms if possible, what do the dumbells go upto?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Im very soon buying Olympic set for the bedroom. the gym Is ok.. I don't need to move gyms just because it has a crapy row machine Lmao


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

and I use that machine just for a warmup.. but I go to failure on it.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What dosages you on?

Dunno if you changed from your first post but cba reading through lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> What dosages you on?
> 
> Dunno if you changed from your first post but cba reading through lol


 lol.. right now Im on 600mg test e and 80mg dbol and 50mg anadrol. just got my tri test400 in so going up to 1 gram as from tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> lol.. right now Im on 600mg test e and 80mg dbol and 50mg anadrol. just got my tri test400 in so going up to 1 gram as from tomorrow. :beer:


Mate, please don't take this the wrong way because it is only genuine friendly advice...

This is your first inj cycle right?

Just stick to the original test dose, if you use a gram now then your going to be running silly amounts before you know it.

How much will you be using on your 3rd or 4th cycle if you go in so high to start with?

I'm not normally one to preach about peoples doses at all, but I see you are making some great gains already so what's the need to up it so much? You can only grow so fast mate and you're running over 1.5g of compounds as it is! Lol

Like I said above, just advice that's all


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

whats the point in upping the dosage? there is no need for your first cycle at all.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

kingdale said:


> whats the point in upping the dosage? there is no need for your first cycle at all.


Agreed. If you can't gain well off your current cycle then there's something very seriously wrong with either your diet or your training.

Why not just leave things as they are and see how you get on? If you're just itching to add in something else you could look at peptides such as GHRP-6/2. Would make a nice addition to any cycle imo.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Mate, please don't take this the wrong way because it is only genuine friendly advice...
> 
> This is your first inj cycle right?
> 
> ...


I was looking to drop the orals for a while.. I was going to up the dose at week 10 anyway but thought why not do it now. I see what you are saying completely, but Iv been told by just as many to go with 1g. say if I were to run 600mg throughout this cycle, I'd be on a gram by next year anyway, so over the course of say 30 years of steroid use.. is there really gonna be any added risk by going higher with this cycle? (not trying to be a smart ****, just the way I'm looking at it atm) iv heard a lot to run the highest dose of test you can handle for maximum gains.. well I'm pretty much side effect free atm, on the outside atleast. so I was thinking drop the orals down, maybe run winny at 60 ed or something and up the test to 1 gram where I will keep it from then on. I'm now starting to question this trail of thought lol. I just feel like I'm able to handle a lot more than what I'm on atm. thanks for all your input though, I do take It all in


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Agreed. If you can't gain well off your current cycle then there's something very seriously wrong with either your diet or your training.
> 
> Why not just leave things as they are and see how you get on? If you're just itching to add in something else you could look at peptides such as GHRP-6/2. Would make a nice addition to any cycle imo.


 there's nout wrong with my diet and training dude I'm getting swole as fook lol. but it just feels like I could easily handle a lot more and grow bigger faster. if I'm honest I know zero about peptides whatsoever. iv got my thinking hat on and thinking twice.. hmm


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> test is working good now it seems. I'm eating everything in site, added 10 reps to my normal lat pulldown this week, added 7kg to my biceps curl lol... I love it!


The fact that these 2 lifts are the ones you mentioned to gage how the test of working makes me think that your training might possibly not be as spot on as you think it is. Would have thought it was the weight of your compound lifts you most bothered about.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

kingdale said:


> The fact that these 2 lifts are the ones you mentioned to gage how the test of working makes me think that your training might possibly not be as spot on as you think it is. Would have thought it was the weight of your compound lifts you most bothered about.


Maybe he's a bicep boy


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Maybe he's a bicep boy


 maybe not


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> The fact that these 2 lifts are the ones you mentioned to gage how the test of working makes me think that your training might possibly not be as spot on as you think it is. Would have thought it was the weight of your compound lifts you most bothered about.


ok, sorry, won't mention isolation movement progressing in future if that makes my training look any better? that post was clearly made on back and bicep day.

I would obviously post improvements on squat and such but I don't go overly heavy with them as I have problems with my left knee and I'm petrified of doing anything less than 20 reps with a medium weight. leg press I also go with a cautious 220kg for 15 reps. I plan to buy some knee supports this week to see what difference that can make. bench has gone from spitting and sputtering with 85kg for 10 reps back up to 100kg for 12 reps where I was in august before stopped training for a while.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

iv decided to wait till the gains have slowed then will up the test. as you guys said if I'm growing well there's no point upping it.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> iv decided to wait till the gains have slowed then will up the test. as you guys said if I'm growing well there's no point upping it.


You also don't know the effects your current doses will have as you haven't been on them long enough tbh. Sometimes sides don't show up immediately and take a few weeks to develop...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

on week 7 now, up 16lb with only a slight increase in bf %. I didn't gain anything last week so iv upped my calories to 4500 ed. strength gains have slowed a little but still growing.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sex drive is shocking. I was gonna smash some heavy squats today but I ended up smashing the mrs instead, and then done her twice on the stairs on the way down to the car. I cant even get up for a glass of water without having to bend her over on the way past. faaark.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

week 8. back growing nicely, traps have really grown. I have very little neck left


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> week 8. back growing nicely, traps have really grown. I have very little neck left
> 
> View attachment 102727


****1ng hell mate, you're growing really well


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> ****1ng hell mate, you're growing really well


cheers dude  not bad for just 9 months of lifting lol


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> lol.. right now Im on 600mg test e and 80mg dbol and 50mg anadrol. just got my tri test400 in so going up to 1 gram as from tomorrow. :beer:


Just had a quick read through this thread mate, looks like things are going well. ALOT of orals in there though, 80mg dbol and 50mg anadrol would cause me serious insomnia, I can't get away with taking either after mid afternoon. How you splitting your doses?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Just had a quick read through this thread mate, looks like things are going well. ALOT of orals in there though, 80mg dbol and 50mg anadrol would cause me serious insomnia, I can't get away with taking either after mid afternoon. How you splitting your doses?


I took 50mg drol before bed with 20mg dbol. 20mg dbol in the morning and 40mg pre workout. I actually dropped the drol after 2 weeks asbo didn't really notice it and I'm now about to swap the dbol for winny as the dbol isn't really working anymore it seems, no pumps, no shin splits, etc...

I did however up the ante last week despite originally deciding not to.. as from 10 days ago I upped the test to 1g and added deca in at 600mg. and **** me I can tell the difference lol. I know it's a lot but im loving it and the sides so far is 3 spots that last a day or 2 each.

theres still time for deca to come fcuk me up though I guess lol. we will see. also gonna start using shakes as from tomorrow to take my protein from 350 to 400g. I can't do it from whole foods anymore.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I took 50mg drol before bed with 20mg dbol. 20mg dbol in the morning and 40mg pre workout. I actually dropped the drol after 2 weeks asbo didn't really notice it and I'm now about to swap the dbol for winny as the dbol isn't really working anymore it seems, no pumps, no shin splits, etc...
> 
> I did however up the ante last week despite originally deciding not to.. as from 10 days ago I upped the test to 1g and added deca in at 600mg. and **** me I can tell the difference lol. I know it's a lot but im loving it and the sides so far is 3 spots that last a day or 2 each.
> 
> theres still time for deca to come fcuk me up though I guess lol. we will see. also gonna start using shakes as from tomorrow to take my protein from 350 to 400g. I can't do it from whole foods anymore.


You'll love the winny mate. I did something similar a couple years back, ran a 12 week test cycle...first half 60mg dbol then 50mg winstrol the last 6 weeks. Deca caused me some serious problems on last cycle-as well as not using hcg-so be careful.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

IGotTekkers said:


> I took 50mg drol before bed with 20mg dbol. 20mg dbol in the morning and 40mg pre workout. I actually dropped the drol after 2 weeks asbo didn't really notice it and I'm now about to swap the dbol for winny as the dbol isn't really working anymore it seems, no pumps, no shin splits, etc...
> 
> I did however up the ante last week despite originally deciding not to.. as from 10 days ago I upped the test to 1g and added deca in at 600mg. and **** me I can tell the difference lol. I know it's a lot but im loving it and the sides so far is 3 spots that last a day or 2 each.
> 
> theres still time for deca to come fcuk me up though I guess lol. we will see. also gonna start using shakes as from tomorrow to take my protein from 350 to 400g. I can't do it from whole foods anymore.


Out of interest, which type of dbol are you using?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Out of interest, which type of dbol are you using?


was using keifei with great results but it just stopped working, swapped to Vishnu pharma but still no effect anymore. I'm a bit gutted actually as I wanted to use the dbol up to week 10. looking forward to trying winny though


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

If you use some proper Dbol like the danabol DS blue hearts, you wouldnt need anywhere near that amount.

Worth it if you can get some. 

Good work, happy growing.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

mate this sounds amazing! i cant even begin to imagine how much this is costing you tho! your contact must love you lol but yh mate your recent pic, back looks amazing! give us a back spread pic!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

^thats a relatively cheap cycle. :lol:

It's when things like tren get involved costs climb


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of gear for a 1st cycle. Lol.

Ill be keeping mine simple.

Good luck with the rest of it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> If you use some proper Dbol like the danabol DS blue hearts, you wouldnt need anywhere near that amount.
> 
> Worth it if you can get some.
> 
> Good work, happy growing.


it is proper dbol lol, I started off with danabol DS, ran out so switched to keifei which are just as good imo


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

scott.taylor said:


> Sounds like a lot of gear for a 1st cycle. Lol.
> 
> Ill be keeping mine simple.
> 
> Good luck with the rest of it.


it's my 3rd cycle  just my first time using test.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pardoe said:


> mate this sounds amazing! i cant even begin to imagine how much this is costing you tho! your contact must love you lol but yh mate your recent pic, back looks amazing! give us a back spread pic!


no back spreads I'm afraid, haha. I'll only ever do that **** if I'm on a stage and being paid for it haha.

and it's cheap as chips mate


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww right sorry, meant 1st Injectable cycle.

Iv done 2 oral cycles too.

Moving onto real aas in January.

Just got so much stuff to read up on about HCG, needle sizes, side effects of everything combined (test boosts libido, Adex lowers it, HCG raises it) very confusing lol.

The Fiancée said she doesn't mind about me taking gear, as long as I still give her sex haha.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> no back spreads I'm afraid, haha. I'll only ever do that **** if I'm on a stage and being paid for it haha.
> 
> and it's cheap as chips mate


haha, n wtf how??? thats sh!t loads of test and deca aint cheap? nor is winny?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pardoe said:


> haha, n wtf how??? thats sh!t loads of test and deca aint cheap? nor is winny?


sure it works out expensive if you pay end price


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

hmmm im missing something here


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

clear some of your messages pal, cant pm you


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Pmsl.

'sell me some steroids mr'

I only jest


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

ditz said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> 'sell me some steroids mr'
> 
> I only jest


dont need them big as fuark already lol :tongue:


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

IGotTekkers said:


> it is proper dbol lol, I started off with danabol DS, ran out so switched to keifei which are just as good imo


All good then


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

couple of pics today.. nothing too detailed. the belly/bloat in the mirror one is due to a 2100 calorie meal about 30 minutes previous.

I'm just coming up to the start of week 9, and I'm just touching 20lb of weight gain so far. I'm also off dbol and been on 60mg winny for the last 4 days or so.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Put some size on there pal!

Keep it up


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Put some size on there pal!
> 
> Keep it up


cheers pal. struggling with the food if I'm honest. still not touched a protein shake yet though!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> cheers pal. struggling with the food if I'm honest. still not touched a protein shake yet though!


This is where shakes become useful! Lol

You can't be struggling that much with a 20lb increase!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> This is where shakes become useful! Lol
> 
> You can't be struggling that much with a 20lb increase!


haha. I guess.. I'm just looking at my food and wanting to scrape it under the table like a school kid with his peas. lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> haha. I guess.. I'm just looking at my food and wanting to scrape it under the table like a school kid with his peas. lol


I get like that at times mate, just get some whey, oats and EVOO down you if you struggle


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I get like that at times mate, just get some whey, oats and EVOO down you if you struggle


what's evoo mate? heard it mentioned a few times now.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> what's evoo mate? heard it mentioned a few times now.


extra virgin olive oil. I add peanut butter to the shakes and blend it instead it isnt the nicest thing to drink.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

kingdale said:


> extra virgin olive oil. I add peanut butter to the shakes and blend it instead it isnt the nicest thing to drink.


oooohhh of course! lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> oooohhh of course! lol


i pour it on most meals with rice and pasta you cant even tell it is on there easy way to get in some extra calories especially if you are struggling to eat.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Dem triceps :thumbup:


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Did you need any taurine to stop the back pumps on the dbol lad?

Also clear your inbox, its full


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Did you need any taurine to stop the back pumps on the dbol lad?
> 
> Also clear your inbox, its full


na I didn't mate. side effects were minimal. and ok mate will do right now


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Any updates lad?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ok so I suppose I'd better update this a bit haha. well those that had seen my thread just before crimbo would know I ****ed up a lot of stuff.. completely wrote off nutrition and training for a good 3 weeks over the holidays and just got very drunk. I'm now back on track.. I did lose around 5lb over Christmas but iv gained that back (was most likely all water I'd imagine) and I'm now back up to a 20lb gain which is where I was about 5 weeks ago lol. iv just added back in dbol at 100mg per day as iv been off the orals for a few weeks. sides were fine at 80mg so trying it at 100. don't have any pics but I did a quick video update on YouTube the other day ...


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Looking big in general mate!

Glad to see your back on track!

Ps loving the new trim


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice results. Think I might run my test for 20 weeks this time


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Been a month or so I think so here is the latest.. had some stock issues and for a while dropped down to just 500mg of test, that's it, just maintained for a few weeks till I got my test 400, since last week I'm back at a gram of bsi test and also 600mg of tren extreme per week  looking forward to it kicking in. Strength has been good especially on chest and back. Here are some pics I just took (no pump)





I think I'm at about week 16, but I did royaly waste a good 3 or 4 weeks over Christmas, so I'm up around 25lb. I wanna gain another 5 or so lb then I might think about going into my cut.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

And hairloss is coming on an absolute treat!


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> And hairloss is coming on an absolute treat!


how do you like going with keifei ? do you feel it under dosed


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

You've put on some size pal! Well done

What do you weigh?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> You've put on some size pal! Well done
> 
> What do you weigh?


Not much still Haha, but I was ****ing tiny to begin with. Hovering around 83-85kg atm. Hitting the food hard mate and with the tren I hope to start packing it on again  cheers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Arc said:


> how do you like going with keifei ? do you feel it under dosed


Keifei isn't underdosed at all mate, I love that lab, but now I only use bsi injectables and triumph labs orals.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Do you have any before pics? That size in under a year of lifting is mental lol


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Do you have any before pics? That size in under a year of lifting is mental lol


5 years worth of gear though :lol:

Good improvement mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ditz said:


> 5 years worth of gear though :lol:
> 
> Good improvement mate


I admit I have had a good binge lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Do you have any before pics? That size in under a year of lifting is mental lol


Yeah mate will post em up when I get home in a bit


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Do you have any before pics? That size in under a year of lifting is mental lol


This is me in October before starting this cycle.



If you find my journal thing that I never update you'll see my starting pics from 11 moths ago

Edit: here it is. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/181680-my-great-big-adventure-log.html


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Keifei isn't underdosed at all mate, I love that lab, but now I only use bsi injectables and triumph labs orals.


so why did you change it ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Arc said:


> so why did you change it ?


Why not? Lol. If I were to run normal dosed geared be needing to jab like 8ml of oil per week lol. So now I use test400 and the likes.


----------



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why not? Lol. If I were to run normal dosed geared be needing to jab like 8ml of oil per week lol. So now I use test400 and the likes.


heehee  thanks mate

great sharing

good luck


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Been on cycle for about 18 weeks now. Added tren just over 3 weeks ago. So my current usage is test 1g and tren 600mg per week. Been off the orals for a while now so think I'm gonna add in Tbol at 100mg ed starting next week. Will probs run it for 7 or 8 weeks then come down to cruise. I'm not really sure what dose to cruise on though, and how long shall I cruise for before going on my cutting cycle? After this I plan to run 10 weekers, what kind of cruise time would you guys do between cycles that length? I know time off is normally time on, but that's when trying to recover.. obviously that's not an issue in this case so what's the suggested protocol?

Cheers fellas


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bump for advice


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Been on cycle for about 18 weeks now. Added tren just over 3 weeks ago. So my current usage is test 1g and tren 600mg per week. Been off the orals for a while now so think I'm gonna add in Tbol at 100mg ed starting next week. Will probs run it for 7 or 8 weeks then come down to cruise. I'm not really sure what dose to cruise on though, and how long shall I cruise for before going on my cutting cycle? After this I plan to run 10 weekers, what kind of cruise time would you guys do between cycles that length? I know time off is normally time on, but that's when trying to recover.. obviously that's not an issue in this case so what's the suggested protocol?
> 
> Cheers fellas


You staying on permanently then mate?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Have u had a blood test ever mate?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> You staying on permanently then mate?


Yeah probably mate. Well for the foreseeable future atleast.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ditz said:


> Have u had a blood test ever mate?


No mate but in the next month or so I'll be signing up with a private docs to get some tests done.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Been on cycle for about 18 weeks now. Added tren just over 3 weeks ago. So my current usage is test 1g and tren 600mg per week. Been off the orals for a while now so think I'm gonna add in Tbol at 100mg ed starting next week. Will probs run it for 7 or 8 weeks then come down to cruise. I'm not really sure what dose to cruise on though, and how long shall I cruise for before going on my cutting cycle? After this I plan to run 10 weekers, what kind of cruise time would you guys do between cycles that length? I know time off is normally time on, but that's when trying to recover.. obviously that's not an issue in this case so what's the suggested protocol?
> 
> Cheers fellas


What happened to the deca? Are you still using Nolva only? No AI? I would still say time on equals time off even if staying on to let your organs/cholesterol recover. Blood test are even more important if staying on.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> What happened to the deca? Are you still using Nolva only? No AI? I would still say time on equals time off even if staying on to let your organs/cholesterol recover. Blood test are even more important if staying on.


I ran the deca for a few weeks, it turned my skin to **** and blew my face up so I dropped it.

And no atm no .ai or nolva, don't need it


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I ran the deca for a few weeks, it turned my skin to **** and blew my face up so I dropped it.
> 
> And no atm no .ai or nolva, don't need it


Yeah deca bloat is terrible in some people. No skin issues with the tren then?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> Yeah deca bloat is terrible in some people. No skin issues with the tren then?


Getting a fair amount of acne on my back now with the tren, but the deca made my skin all scaley like and made me look about 40 lol.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Start low dosage cruise and see how you respond like 300mg a week.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Start low dosage cruise and see how you respond like 300mg a week.


Ok. And if I start dropping weight then increase it a touch?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ok. And if I start dropping weight then increase it a touch?


Yeah precisely,find your sweet spot to keep gains and not go backwards.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Yeah precisely,find your sweet spot to keep gains and not go backwards.


Cheers mate


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

LOL 300mg EW is not a cruise dose! you want that amount every 2 weeks, E10D at most


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just had a read through the entire journal, fvck me you've put on some size!!!

Got an example of a typical day's diet??


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> LOL 300mg EW is not a cruise dose! you want that amount every 2 weeks, E10D at most


But why?


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Just had a read through the entire journal, fvck me you've put on some size!!!
> 
> Got an example of a typical day's diet??


You should follow his food porn vids on YouTube.... 4000cal meals bro!

thedianabolman!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Just had a read through the entire journal, fvck me you've put on some size!!!
> 
> Got an example of a typical day's diet??


Can do better than that, how about some pictures: 



typicaly Ill have a few meals like this per day, with snacks in between.

Improving my micronutrients and level of saturated fats is something youll be pleased to know im planning to work on this year :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is actually amazing.

I might go Nando's or KFC on the weekend and that's enough for me. Keep an eye on your blood pressure :lol:


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Your colesterol levels must be a little.. high :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Your colesterol levels must be a little.. high :lol:


It's all good mate, I smoke and drink at the weekends to take the edge off it :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Added in anavar today at 100mg per day.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Added in anavar today at 100mg per day.


Nice man, what you trying to do? Harden up?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Nice man, what you trying to do? Harden up?


Get every conceivable form of steroid floating round his veins at one time :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ditz said:


> Get every conceivable form of steroid floating round his veins at one time :lol:


I won't mention dropping a dbol pre workout today :whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Nice man, what you trying to do? Harden up?


Well today I almost started my cut. Woke up thismorning and announced on Facebook I was starting my diet, 35 minutes later I was in Toby Carvery with an all you can eat breakfast. And since then iv consumed another 3500 calories or so, including a whole big bag of sharing doritos with 2 tubs of dip  I guess it's back to bulking lol.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

How long have you been on now then? And how long are you staying on? Is your blood pressure ok with the tren etc?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> How long have you been on now then? And how long are you staying on? Is your blood pressure ok with the tren etc?


Since mid October so a few weeks :whistling:

Gonna come down to cruise in a few weeks time, have a little rest then do a cutting cycle. A few posts back I said I was adding in var, well at day 2 I changed my mind, I'm gonna save anavar for my cut. Instead I'm continuing my bulk with 100mg dbol, 40mg winny and 50mg anadrol before bed. Just got my power rack and Olympic gear this week and it's all set up now, so gonna be upping the volume and intensity of my training, aswell as upping my cals to 5000 per day. Growth has slowed a lot recently even with tren so I'm increasing food again and changing my training habits. I lost about 8lb this month due to being really ill for 2 weeks, but I'm right as rain now and feeling great so gonna smash it for the next 6 week's and try and hit 190lb+ before cruising.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Since mid October so a few weeks :whistling:
> 
> Gonna come down to cruise in a few weeks time, have a little rest then do a cutting cycle. A few posts back I said I was adding in var, well at day 2 I changed my mind, I'm gonna save anavar for my cut. Instead I'm continuing my bulk with 100mg dbol, 40mg winny and 50mg anadrol before bed. Just got my power rack and Olympic gear this week and it's all set up now, so gonna be upping the volume and intensity of my training, aswell as upping my cals to 5000 per day. Growth has slowed a lot recently even with tren so I'm increasing food again and changing my training habits. I lost about 8lb this month due to being really ill for 2 weeks, but I'm right as rain now and feeling great so gonna smash it for the next 6 week's and try and hit 190lb+ before cruising.


190lbs??? You look bigger than that in your AVI dude! What do you weigh and height? I would of said you were heavier than me tbh, I'm 205lbs at 5'6''

Scales need replacing maybe! :lol:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Since mid October so a few weeks :whistling:
> 
> Gonna come down to cruise in a few weeks time, have a little rest then do a cutting cycle. A few posts back I said I was adding in var, well at day 2 I changed my mind, I'm gonna save anavar for my cut. Instead I'm continuing my bulk with 100mg dbol, 40mg winny and 50mg anadrol before bed. Just got my power rack and Olympic gear this week and it's all set up now, so gonna be upping the volume and intensity of my training, aswell as upping my cals to 5000 per day. Growth has slowed a lot recently even with tren so I'm increasing food again and changing my training habits. I lost about 8lb this month due to being really ill for 2 weeks, but I'm right as rain now and feeling great so gonna smash it for the next 6 week's and try and hit 190lb+ before cruising.


Sounds good mate. How tall are you? How much weight have you gained then 20+ lbs?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> 190lbs??? You look bigger than that in your AVI dude! What do you weigh and height? I would of said you were heavier than me tbh, I'm 205lbs at 5'6''
> 
> Scales need replacing maybe! :lol:


I know mate I carry size well lol, every thinks I'm heavier than what I am, I think it's because my frame is actually very small, iv just filled it out well lol. I'm only at around 185lb or so. 5 foot 10, 32-34 inch waist. So at 5' 6 and 205 I'd say you are very much bigger than me lol.

My legs are shameful too mate which Is probably another factor, hense why iv bought a squat rack for home  I'd imagine if I put into my legs as much as I did the rest of me I'd easily be over 200lb by now. I suppose we all make mistakes in our first year, I'm gonna do my best to put everything right now.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> Sounds good mate. How tall are you? How much weight have you gained then 20+ lbs?


Yeah just under 30lb I think mate before I got ill, not sure exactly where I'm at now, I'm scared to step on the scales again if I'm honest lol.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I know mate I carry size well lol, every thinks I'm heavier than what I am, I think it's because my frame is actually very small, iv just filled it out well lol. I'm only at around 185lb or so. 5 foot 10, 32-34 inch waist. So at 5' 6 and 205 I'd say you are very much bigger than me lol.
> 
> My legs are shameful too mate which Is probably another factor, hense why iv bought a squat rack for home  I'd imagine if I put into my legs as much as I did the rest of me I'd easily be over 200lb by now. I suppose we all make mistakes in our first year, I'm gonna do my best to put everything right now.


Get squatting then you c*nt! 

You'll be looking huge when you hit 200lb


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Get squatting then you c*nt!
> 
> You'll be looking huge when you hit 200lb


Even got the Mrs squatting today. Told her straight, no squat, no c0ck.

:thumb:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

You sir are an inspiration!

And look a damn site bigger than 185lbs! I'm 240lbs at 5'10 with a 34" waist and you'll bigger than me by a long shot!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RowRow said:


> You sir are an inspiration!
> 
> And look a damn site bigger than 185lbs! I'm 240lbs at 5'10 with a 34" waist and you'll bigger than me by a long shot!


Thanks dude, 

I still see a skinny bish in the mirror though. I reckon in another 2 or 3 years I'll be a bit more of a monster


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ok, giving deca another go, i dropped it after 4 or 5 weeks last time as it destroyed my pretty face, but **** it, im gonna ignore the football head and get some massthetics going on. As of now:

Test e 1200mg per week

Tren e 400mg/tren a 200mg (tren extreme) per week

deca 600mg per week

Dbol 80mg per day

Anadrol 50mg per day

Winstrol 40mg per day (mainly to help reduce water as it dries me the **** out)

Nolva 20mg per day

Proviron 50mg per day

gonna run for 10 weeks if possible, THEN im gonna come down to cruise.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Hahahah that is a hella nice cycle, give my a week or two and if my delts can handle the training might do something similar no cycles though blast and cruise i think


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> ok, giving deca another go, i dropped it after 4 or 5 weeks last time as it destroyed my pretty face, but **** it, im gonna ignore the football head and get some massthetics going on. As of now:
> 
> Test e 1200mg per week
> 
> ...


How you getting on with the deca this time round?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> How you getting on with the deca this time round?


as far as I know, not too well. I think he's dropped down to a cruise dose of test for a while after having some issues. Theres a thread somewhere on it.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> How you getting on with the deca this time round?


Squats is right I had to drop the whole cycle due to constant illness. I'm still not 100% off to the docs today with severe migraine which iv never had before, had it for 5 days now. Lost half the weight I gained from the cycle as I haunt eaten right nor touched a weight in almost a month now. I'm in very poor condition lol. I'm now eating tons of fruits and veg and getting lots of rest so hopefully I will be right as rain before long. I aim to start training again after this weekend and I'm just gonna take it easy with my diet and cut some fat. My few months off all out food and gear did not do me many favours. I put my quest for size before my health. Won't be doing that again.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Squats is right I had to drop the whole cycle due to constant illness. I'm still not 100% off to the docs today with severe migraine which iv never had before, had it for 5 days now. Lost half the weight I gained from the cycle as I haunt eaten right nor touched a weight in almost a month now. I'm in very poor condition lol. I'm now eating tons of fruits and veg and getting lots of rest so hopefully I will be right as rain before long. I aim to start training again after this weekend and I'm just gonna take it easy with my diet and cut some fat. My few months off all out food and gear did not do me many favours. I put my quest for size before my health. Won't be doing that again.


Hope all is well mate, you getting bloods done still?

What test dose are you cruising on?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Hope all is well mate, you getting bloods done still?
> 
> What test dose are you cruising on?


Cheers mate yeah I will be. Gonna sign up with bupa this week. Unfortunately I'm gonna have no choice but to nhs it with one, my head and left eye feels like iv had a knife through it, and it's not shifting. Every now and again I think I'm getting better and then I'm just back in bed dying.

Cruising on 250mg sust, not sure whether 10-14 days though, gonna play it by ear and see how I feel. If all goes well and iv not got a brain tumour and cancer and my bloods come back ok I wanna get on anavar asap lol.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cheers mate yeah I will be. Gonna sign up with bupa this week. Unfortunately I'm gonna have no choice but to nhs it with one, my head and left eye feels like iv had a knife through it, and it's not shifting. Every now and again I think I'm getting better and then I'm just back in bed dying.
> 
> Cruising on 250mg sust, not sure whether 10-14 days though, gonna play it by ear and see how I feel. If all goes well and iv not got a brain tumour and cancer and my bloods come back ok I wanna get on anavar asap lol.


Lol anavar! Girls drug, at least use a mans drug! Winstrol

Seriously though you need a break, please post up your blood results when you get them


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol anavar! Girls drug, at least use a mans drug! Winstrol
> 
> Seriously though you need a break, please post up your blood results when you get them


Will probably run both to be honest hahahahaha and yeah I will post everything mate so others can see.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeeze, just seen what your taking, you must be a TANK! Just under 3.4g of gear a week

I havent had a look through the thread, but have you got progress pics on any of the pages?

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Squats is right I had to drop the whole cycle due to constant illness. I'm still not 100% off to the docs today with severe migraine which iv never had before, had it for 5 days now. Lost half the weight I gained from the cycle as I haunt eaten right nor touched a weight in almost a month now. I'm in very poor condition lol. I'm now eating tons of fruits and veg and getting lots of rest so hopefully I will be right as rain before long. I aim to start training again after this weekend and I'm just gonna take it easy with my diet and cut some fat. My few months off all out food and gear did not do me many favours. I put my quest for size before my health. Won't be doing that again.


I wasn't aware of this mate. Well best of luck and I hope you get things sorted. Keep us informed how your getting on.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Jeeze, just seen what your taking, you must be a TANK! Just under 3.4g of gear a week
> 
> I havent had a look through the thread, but have you got progress pics on any of the pages?
> 
> ...


Haha I was a tank but certainly not now. I must have dropped a stone from all the illness and iv not trained in weeks! Yeah go back the last few pages and there's a few pics mate


----------

